# Transformador de 220 a 110v 300w se quema por uso en refrigerador.



## Ricguillen (Jun 28, 2019)

Saludos. Me acabo de mudar a Alemania de México. Ahí usamos corrie te de 110v y se me ocurrió sencillamente que me traía mis cosas y compraba transformadores aquí en alemania. Pues todo me ha funcionado bien  u a cafetera que usa 1400w sin problema con un transformador.ador de 2000w. una tv que consume 110w sin problema con un transformador de 300w. Lo malo es al llegar al refri. Es moderno. (Por eso me lo traje) LG y dice que consume 114w en nominal y en deshielo 250w. Puse el primer transformador. Funciono perfecto pero en la no he se quemó.  Abrí el refri y la tarjeta no sufrió daño alguno. Ni los fusibles se enteraron. Cambie el transformador otro de 300w y volvió a hacer lo mismo. Abrí el transformador y esta derretido. Siendo que es de 300w. Considere que era suficiente.  Saben POR que se fu den mis transformadores? Necesito uno más grande como de 500w? Hay alguna fase que hace el refrigerador que requiere de más energía? Ayuda POR favor. Soy un aficionado de esto.pero con poca preparación  y mucho entusiasmo. Gracias de antemano.  RICARDO


----------



## Oufes (Jun 28, 2019)

Yo veo ese transformador como pequeño para ser de 300w, para salir de dudas podrias medir el nucleo como explican aqui
y ver si te da 300w de potencia
Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores


----------



## Ricguillen (Jun 28, 2019)

Ok. Aún no sale mi voltímetro en mis cajas de herramienta. Busco y mido. Consideras que el transformador no está dando el wattaje y por eso es que se quema? Consideras que con uno de 500 o 750 w se soluciona? Y otra duda. Al tenerlos encendidos los transformadores. Cuanto consumen? Gracias


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Jun 28, 2019)

Ojo al dato, Frecuencia de la corriente de alimentacion del frigo 60 Hz. Frecuencia del transformador 50 Hz.
La red electrica en Europa es de 50 Hz.
Al ser el frigo de 60 Hz la corriente consumida es mayor y se calentara mas de lo normal.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 28, 2019)

Hola, además seguramente dónde te encuentras la fcia. de red es de 50Hz
Y tu refrigerador funciona con 60Hz, puede que no suceda nada. Pero si el equipo no contiene inverter, el compresor trabajará a una velocidad menor a un 83% aprox.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 28, 2019)

Yo ni lo pienso, pongo el de 2KW y pruebo, casi con certeza de que no tienes problemas aca es de las cosas que no se justifica colocar lo justo y necesario por que termina pasando esto. 

La potencia indicada es lo que declara el fabricante pero si hay motores trabajando en el sistema puede ser que en el momento de arranque demanden picos de corriente y por ende muy superiores a la potencia nominal de trabajo.

Todo esto sumado a lo que ya te aclararon(frecuencia, etc).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2019)

300 Watts Chinos son 120 Watts occidentales . . .


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Jun 28, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Yo ni lo pienso, pongo el de 2KW y pruebo, casi con certeza de que no tienes problemas aca es de las cosas que no se justifica colocar lo justo y necesario por que termina pasando esto.
> 
> La potencia indicada es lo que declara el fabricante pero si hay motores trabajando en el sistema puede ser que en el momento de arranque demanden picos de corriente y por ende muy superiores a la potencia nominal de trabajo.
> 
> Todo esto sumado a lo que ya te aclararon(frecuencia, etc).


Y de que al ser un motor existe una corriente reactiva hay que contar con ese factor adicional de coseno de FI.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 28, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 300 Watts Chinos son 120 Watts occidentales . . .


Eso en lo mejor de los casos , para mi ese transformador Chino no pasa de los 50W 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 28, 2019)

¡Pero mira que sois Trump!, Ahí venga a meterse con los chinos.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 28, 2019)

Sino tendrias que usar uno de estos para tener 110V 60hz y usare el refri a 100%


----------



## sebsjata (Jun 28, 2019)

pero el dice que le refrigerador es moderno casi seguro que es inverter así que por frecuencia no es lo mas seguro es el transformador que no da lo especificado y el refrigerador consume mas de lo especificado. y si el transformador se ve un poco pequeño a menos que sea un autotransformador.


----------



## peperc (Jun 28, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Yo ni lo pienso, pongo el de 2KW y pruebo, casi con certeza de que no tienes problemas aca es de las cosas que no se justifica colocar lo justo y necesario por que termina pasando esto.
> 
> La potencia indicada es lo que declara el fabricante pero si hay motores trabajando en el sistema puede ser que en el momento de arranque demanden picos de corriente y por ende muy superiores a la potencia nominal de trabajo.
> 
> Todo esto sumado a lo que ya te aclararon(frecuencia, etc).



y un fusible adecuado por sea caso ..no ??


Ricguillen dijo:


> Saludos. Me acabo de mudar a Alemania de México. Ahí usamos corrie te de 110v y se me ocurrió sencillamente que me traía mis cosas y compraba transformadores aquí en alemania. Pues todo me ha funcionado bien  u a cafetera que usa 1400w sin problema ( ok, resistencia mas que nada ) a  con un transformador.ador de 2000w. una tv que consume 110w sin problema ( ok, no tiene burro de arranque )  con un transformador de 300w. Lo malo es al llegar al refri. Es moderno. (Por eso me lo traje) LG y dice que consume 114w en nominal y en deshielo 250w. Puse el primer transformador. Funciono perfecto pero en la no he se quemó.  Abrí el refri y la tarjeta no sufrió daño alguno. Ni los fusibles se enteraron. Cambie el transformador otro de 300w y volvió a hacer lo mismo. Abrí el transformador y esta derretido. Siendo que es de 300w. Considere que era suficiente.  Saben x que se fu den mis transformadores? Necesito uno más grande como de 500w? Hay alguna fase que hace el refrigerador que requiere de más energía? Ayuda x favor. Soy un aficionado de esto.pero con poca preparación  y mucho entusiasmo. Gracias de antemano.  RICARDO



solo como comentario, una vez me paso hace mucho con algo que no recuerdo.

potencia de el " no recuerdo " ( de trabajo ) digamos 100 w
transformador = 150 o 200 w
( deberia andar bien ) .... PERO... nos olvidamos la corriente de ARRANQUE si la carga necesita 2 , o 3 , o 4 o 5 veces la corriente de trabajo y si el que diseño ese transformador no hizo pensando en eso.

quizas la heladera arranca una vez.. 2 veces ( se comporta casi como un arrancador suave ) ... hasta que una de esas.... NO arranca, y saben que pasa no ?? .
no hace falta que les diga.


----------



## Ricguillen (Jun 29, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Sino tendrias que usar uno de estos para tener 110V 60hz y usare el refri a 100%
> Ver el archivo adjunto 179987


Decimos en México.  Es más caro el caldo que las albóndigas. Jajajaja


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricguillen dijo:


> Ok. Aún no sale mi voltímetro en mis cajas de herramienta. Busco y mido. Consideras que el transformador no está dando el wattaje y por eso es que se quema? Consideras que con uno de 500 o 750 w se soluciona? Y otra duda. Al tenerlos encendidos los transformadores. Cuanto consumen? Gracias



Si los autotransformadores son de la misma marca que el quemado tendrá que ser de 750W , pues corresponderá a 350W *reales*.


----------



## Oufes (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricguillen dijo:


> Ok. Aún no sale mi voltímetro en mis cajas de herramienta. Busco y mido. Consideras que el transformador no está dando el wattaje y por eso es que se quema? Consideras que con uno de 500 o 750 w se soluciona? Y otra duda. Al tenerlos encendidos los transformadores. Cuanto consumen? Gracias



Para medir la potencia del nucleo no necesitas un voltimetro, solo una regla, con el de 750w deberia solucionarse como te han dicho arriba aunque yo buscaria uno de 1kw para estar mas seguro, porque esos que consigues se ven super chimbos
Un transformador en vacio no deberia consumir casi nada, esto depende de la potencia del transformador y como lo hayan diseñado


----------



## pepeohm (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricguillen dijo:


> Saludos. Me acabo de mudar a Alemania de México. Ahí usamos corrie te de 110v y se me ocurrió sencillamente que me traía mis cosas y compraba transformadores aquí en alemania. Pues todo me ha funcionado bien  u a cafetera que usa 1400w sin problema con un transformador.ador de 2000w. una tv que consume 110w sin problema con un transformador de 300w. Lo malo es al llegar al refri. Es moderno. (Por eso me lo traje) LG y dice que consume 114w en nominal y en deshielo 250w. Puse el primer transformador. Funciono perfecto pero en la no he se quemó.  Abrí el refri y la tarjeta no sufrió daño alguno. Ni los fusibles se enteraron. Cambie el transformador otro de 300w y volvió a hacer lo mismo. Abrí el transformador y esta derretido. Siendo que es de 300w. Considere que era suficiente.  Saben POR que se fu den mis transformadores? Necesito uno más grande como de 500w? Hay alguna fase que hace el refrigerador que requiere de más energía? Ayuda POR favor. Soy un aficionado de esto.pero con poca preparación  y mucho entusiasmo. Gracias de antemano.  RICARDOVer el archivo adjunto 179975Ver el archivo adjunto 179976Ver el archivo adjunto 179977Ver el archivo adjunto 179978


ese aparato, segun sus datos necesita 60 Hz, y tu transformador suministra 50 Hz, segun los calculos para cambiar la frecuencias en un bobinado, la variacion de espiras es inversa, o sea para cambiar de 60 Hz a 50 Hz como bajas de frecuencia tienes que subir el numero de espiras, por eso se te quemara el trafo. ademas segun la foto ese transformador tiene poco nucleo para dar 300Wat


----------



## pepeohm (Jul 4, 2019)

amigo Ricguillen, en la placa de caracteristicas del Frigo dice 60 Hz, - se ve que está diseñado para trabajaren America que se trabaja con esa frecuencia - pero en Europa se trabaja con 50 Hz, asi que en tu caso no vas a cambiar el motor/compresor del frigo, para ponerlo a 50 Hz, lo normal es que busques un transformador diseñado para 60 Hz y de Potencia minima 400/500 Wats, en talleres especializados de alemania los hay
suerte en la busqueda
saludos


----------



## antoito (Jul 4, 2019)

Creo que los frigoríficos gastan mucho en el momento del arranque, como 1000 w o más, aunque casi instantaneamente.


----------



## Ricguillen (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricguillen dijo:


> Saludos. Me acabo de mudar a Alemania de México. Ahí usamos corrie te de 110v y se me ocurrió sencillamente que me traía mis cosas y compraba transformadores aquí en alemania. Pues todo me ha funcionado bien  u a cafetera que usa 1400w sin problema con un transformador.ador de 2000w. una tv que consume 110w sin problema con un transformador de 300w. Lo malo es al llegar al refri. Es moderno. (Por eso me lo traje) LG y dice que consume 114w en nominal y en deshielo 250w. Puse el primer transformador. Funciono perfecto pero en la no he se quemó.  Abrí el refri y la tarjeta no sufrió daño alguno. Ni los fusibles se enteraron. Cambie el transformador otro de 300w y volvió a hacer lo mismo. Abrí el transformador y esta derretido. Siendo que es de 300w. Considere que era suficiente.  Saben POR que se fu den mis transformadores? Necesito uno más grande como de 500w? Hay alguna fase que hace el refrigerador que requiere de más energía? Ayuda POR favor. Soy un aficionado de esto.pero con poca preparación  y mucho entusiasmo. Gracias de antemano.  RICARDOVer el archivo adjunto 179975Ver el archivo adjunto 179976Ver el archivo adjunto 179977Ver el archivo adjunto 179978


Al final le coloqué uno de 1000w y funciona sin problema.alguno. muchas gracias a todos. Son un apoyo increíble. Saludos


----------



## Alaen (Jul 8, 2019)

Calcule tambien que el refri es de trabajo continuo...no como la cafetera y lo demas..teniendo en cuenta la frecuencia y elregimen de trabajo el transformador se deteriorara en el futuro por el esfuerzo+calentamiento sin disipacion..los otros solo trabajan ocacionalmente.


----------

